# Looking for info on hgh



## Spongeforknowle (Jan 12, 2013)

I have had major injuries from a head on motorcycle accident that include. broken C 1 C 2 C 3. completely torn rotator cuffs and labrums. torn bicep tendons. herniated L 4 L 5. Lost a testicle. shattered my right leg with 17 screws holding it together. staph infection 2 *. multiple skin grafts. After this accident I blew up to 460 pounds. this all took place 3 years ago. 7 months ago I decided to take my life back
 Started eating a very clean diet. but also a cardio machine by octane fitness X r 6000. great machine if you have any type of disabilities. I currently do cardio 60 minutes a day interval training. No weight training yet. I have currently lost 140 pounds With 80 more to go. I have used Peptides to help me with recovery and weight loss. Specifically human growth hormone. I initially was taking kigtropin until it wentwent bunk. Since that I ordered 288 units of humatrope at 4 units a day it was incredible. Money is becoming a factor though. I am currently using batch number 20120801 hygetropin. I plan on doing Bloods for this batch. does anybody have any info on this batch number. it has supposedly been testing very well. any information would be appreciated


----------



## striffe (Jan 13, 2013)

Spongeforknowle said:


> I have had major injuries from a head on motorcycle accident that include. broken C 1 C 2 C 3. completely torn rotator cuffs and labrums. torn bicep tendons. herniated L 4 L 5. Lost a testicle. shattered my right leg with 17 screws holding it together. staph infection 2 *. multiple skin grafts. After this accident I blew up to 460 pounds. this all took place 3 years ago. 7 months ago I decided to take my life back
> Started eating a very clean diet. but also a cardio machine by octane fitness X r 6000. great machine if you have any type of disabilities. I currently do cardio 60 minutes a day interval training. No weight training yet. I have currently lost 140 pounds With 80 more to go. I have used Peptides to help me with recovery and weight loss. Specifically human growth hormone. I initially was taking kigtropin until it wentwent bunk. Since that I ordered 288 units of humatrope at 4 units a day it was incredible. Money is becoming a factor though. I am currently using batch number 20120801 hygetropin. I plan on doing Bloods for this batch. does anybody have any info on this batch number. it has supposedly been testing very well. any information would be appreciated



Congratulations on taking your life back. No easy task im sure. Im interested to hear how your bloods come back. I didnt know there was any hygetropins testing good. Everybody knows that Riptropins are the HGH for the money. Unless you can afford human grade, Rips are the way to go. Infact, Rips test better than some human grade HGH. 
There is a sponsor right here on AnaSci that can hook you up.
I hope for your sake that your hyges are good. 
And good luck with you goals. Sounds like you are doing a great job. What other peptides did you use?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 13, 2013)

like he said....
on here is a good one.
great communication....fast response time(1-12 hrs)...
just awaitin' 



Spongeforknowle said:


> I have had major injuries from a head on motorcycle accident that include. broken C 1 C 2 C 3. completely torn rotator cuffs and labrums. torn bicep tendons. herniated L 4 L 5. Lost a testicle. shattered my right leg with 17 screws holding it together. staph infection 2 *. multiple skin grafts. After this accident I blew up to 460 pounds. this all took place 3 years ago. 7 months ago I decided to take my life back
> Started eating a very clean diet. but also a cardio machine by octane fitness X r 6000. great machine if you have any type of disabilities. I currently do cardio 60 minutes a day interval training. No weight training yet. I have currently lost 140 pounds With 80 more to go. I have used Peptides to help me with recovery and weight loss. Specifically human growth hormone. I initially was taking kigtropin until it wentwent bunk. Since that I ordered 288 units of humatrope at 4 units a day it was incredible. Money is becoming a factor though. I am currently using batch number 20120801 hygetropin. I plan on doing Bloods for this batch. does anybody have any info on this batch number. it has supposedly been testing very well. any information would be appreciated


----------



## vpiedu (Jan 13, 2013)

the hyges have been testing well and are good to go as long as you got them from a reputable source. a couple guys i know tested the same on Hyges as the Rips. it is quality HGH. 

VP


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 13, 2013)

Have used the Hyges before and loved them! Using the Rips now and also lovign them!

Not sure of the Hyge batch number though. Make sure you are using a reliable source and you should be good to go!


----------



## Spongeforknowle (Jan 13, 2013)

that is one reason I came to the board .I did not ask for a source .but hope to earn trust to.  Get a responsible sponsor.  Rips is what I want to get . I know it is not ok to just give sources. I am a newbie here and want to play by the rules. So when you think I'm a team player. It will happen. Thanks for taking the time to make me welcome.


----------



## Spongeforknowle (Jan 13, 2013)

Much of a difference from hyges to rips


----------



## Spongeforknowle (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you hijacked vp profit lukifer. For reading


----------



## Akamai (Jan 14, 2013)

Read up on BPC-157.

Ak


----------



## Spongeforknowle (Jan 14, 2013)

[QUyrOTE=Akamai;139247]Read up on BPC-157.

Ak[/QUOTE]

 This seems like some sound advice


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 15, 2013)

Man glad you made it! Sorry that happened to you. I was in a pretty bad(near fatal ) mc accident in 04. Many injuries torn muscles crushed bones etc.
After the surgeries I used 6-7 kits of serostim and a little test. Looking back the seros solo would have been fine.The growth REALLY helped me recover.
Brother I have been through that type thing and just wanted to say man
you are blessed and so am I . I see a very cool story in the making in your 
come back to life.. Keep us updated on progress . Glad you are here.
Sorry I could not comment on the batch you asked about. Just wanted to let you know that your situation is one where gh really shines.
Thanks, T


----------



## Akamai (Jan 15, 2013)

Bpc-157 has amazing healing capabilities.   No trying to pimp Ergo here but they carry it.

Ak


----------



## striffe (Jan 25, 2013)

Spongeforknowle said:


> that is one reason I came to the board .I did not ask for a source .but hope to earn trust to.  Get a responsible sponsor.  Rips is what I want to get . I know it is not ok to just give sources. I am a newbie here and want to play by the rules. So when you think I'm a team player. It will happen. Thanks for taking the time to make me welcome.



You know there is a sponsor here on this board that sells rips, right? Lion hgh. They are at the bottom of the screen, shoot them an email.


----------



## Lex (Jan 27, 2013)

couple things...

TB500 has done some amazing things for me, i literally feel like a younger less painful version of myself. Help with two injuries and I was literally amazed. I would highly recommend it


On gh there have been just as many bad as good hygens of the years. RIps have been to my knowledge solid from day one. Best thing to do it buy and do your own serum GH tes


----------



## IronManPeptides (Jan 27, 2013)

Lex said:


> couple things...
> 
> TB500 has done some amazing things for me, i literally feel like a younger less painful version of myself. Help with two injuries and I was literally amazed. I would highly recommend it
> 
> ...



yes TB-500 is good


----------

